
Bill Gates: The Next Outbreak? We’re Not Ready (2015) - jordansmithnz
https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_the_next_outbreak_we_re_not_ready?language=en
======
csomar
> So next time, we might not be so lucky. You can have a virus where people
> feel well enough while they're infectious that they get on a plane or they
> go to a market. The source of the virus could be a natural epidemic like
> Ebola, or it could be bioterrorism.

> There's no need to panic. We don't have to hoard cans of spaghetti or go
> down into the basement. But we need to get going, because time is not on our
> side.

Spot on. That's the novel coronavirus. We are not ready and that's why
everyone is panicking.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575745)

------
melling
“If anything kills over 10 million people in the next few decades, it’s most
likely to be a highly infectious virus”

